# Female Guppies



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

I am just curious about the female guppies. I've read that when they mate they are capable of having 3-5 groups of fry instead of just one and then having to mate again. Does this generally happen? What is everyones experience with this?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

They can store sperm from different males so they could have a drop of fry and have another drop or so even if there was no male for the second drop


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

More like 5 or 6 drops. 

One peculiar thing, though, is that if she gets fertilized again within 12-18 hours after giving birth, the earlier the better, she'll use the new sperm instead of the old. Because of this, non-virgin females can still be used for breeding with a little extra care, although some old sperm will possibly also get used so you really have to pay attention to your fry.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

On average how many fry are usually given birth in 1 period? Right now my female is giving birth while I'm at work. Just curious how many little guys I should expect to get from her.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

It all depends on the stain and size of the female. My Yellow Lace Snakeskin females are nearly 2 1/2" long and generally have around 60 fry every month or so. I've heard of females from this color variety having as many as 100 fry, but I believe this is a rarity.
Tony


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

60 fry!!
My big girls about the same size as yours only have about 10 -15.They are generally pretty big fry though.
mouse


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

When can you start sexing the fry? How old do they have to be?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think you can sex them at like a month or two and they'll breed at 3-4 months.
My platy just gave birth I have about 15 fry but I think she ate half of them. But it depends on age, strain, and I think if she's given birth before she'll most likely have more.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

LOL I was actually kinda hoping the female Guppy would eat some of her fry but not a single one was eaten! There are 4-7 fry in my community tank with the other guppies apparently the male that was chasing after them this morning gave up cuz there still around. So they grow pretty fast then if they are ready to mate at the age right?
Just curious but is there some special mating ritual for guppies? I have a male and a female hanging out right behind my filter box and can't cram my head close enough back there to see whats going on.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

No special mating ritual, male chases female around and well they mate anywhere.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I can tell sexes at about two weeks and generally have females having fry at 3 months, though males don't tend to start to "develop" until about 6 weeks.
Tony


----------

